# INFO WANTED - Raleigh USA Technium Chill



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi,

During my parents' house move and clearance of their garage I've come back into possession of my 1990 Raleigh Technium Chill, which I forgot I even still owned. It was stolen in C.'93 and subsequently recovered, but not before the thief had gone at it with a grinder and replaced a few components to disguise it. 

After 14 years of being hung on a nail in the garage it's pretty much siezed but i reckon with a bit of TLC I can get it trailworthy again, hopefully as a SS.

What I want to know is if anyone has any literature, spec sheets or any info on the bike so I can restore it as carefully as I can. As a massive long shot I would be eternally grateful (and pay any expenses) for some replacement decals so I can have it sprayed and re-stickered.

Thanks for reading. I'd be so grateful if anyone even offers me directions on where best to look next.

Dave.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've got to be honest...it's not worth your time and effort to restore it. You've got a better chance of finding a complete one in good shape for cheap.

I saw a Technium frame and fork at a swap for...$20? It looked like it was in good shape too. I see them pop up on Craigslist all the time.

I understand the sentimental value you have attached to it...but even still, save yourself the time and grief and find another one.

Just my humble $.02.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Here's a related thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=86622&highlight=chill

I bought one of these about a year ago, fixed it up and sold it. I got $91 for it on Ebay. I don't think you'll get a lot for it, but cleaning/tuning it up is worth your time if you want to ride it.

As I recall, the original components were a mix of DX (rear derailleur) and Deore (thumbies, crankset, brakes, levers, hubs).


----------



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. To be honest I knew it wouldn't be a cost effective thing to do, but I don't really intend selling it anyway. It would just be a bit of a project and an ideal way to learn a few mechanics' skills without laying my heavy hands on my beloved Cove 

Rumpfy, $20 wasn't far off my budget for the SS conversion anyway! Basically it needs painted, new bearings and new cables. Possibly a new BB but they're pennies on ebay. I have a few bits & pieces in my spares box and a friend of my has a set of wheels.

Cegrover, thanks for the link. Looks like i'm not the only one who sees SS potential in this bike!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

No worries. Keep us posted on results with photos!


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

*That will make a great SS*

Here's mine.

The 4" travel fork is a bit much but it's still fun to ride. Nice that you don't need a chain tensioner either!


----------



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

Collected the frame today and it's in worse condition than I thought.




























On the plus side I have pretty much everything I need for the SS conversion other than a rear wheel so it would still cost almost nothing to do, and my father-in-law can respray with the best of 'em, but that rusted chainstay worries me slightly.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Might just be surface rust...

It's a pretty overbuilt frame, I think you should be ok.


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

So, how is this project progressing? -GT2005 



Davidpurvis said:


> Collected the frame today and it's in worse condition than I thought.
> 
> On the plus side I have pretty much everything I need for the SS conversion other than a rear wheel so it would still cost almost nothing to do, and my father-in-law can respray with the best of 'em, but that rusted chainstay worries me slightly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cegrover said:


> Here's a related thread:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=86622&highlight=chill
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

Simple answer - It isn't! I'm just getting the holidays out of the way before making a start. 

First thing will be to strip all of the components and inspect the frame, which will take place this week. 

Pics to follow I promise and thanks for the interest. It's much appreciated.


----------

